# ML Technology (Scopes, Inlines, Sabots, etc..)



## GuyMontag (7 mo ago)

I'm new to Utah (I am a resident), so i'm looking to learn the perspective that you long-term residents have here.

My dad and I muzzleloader hunted in the kamas unit, and I was blown away with the inline/scope setups. Everyone we saw or talked to had a ML setup that could shoot farther and more accurate than the 30-30 I use during rifle season with iron sights. At the range leading up to hunting, I watched a guy zero at 200 yards with his. Not a single caplock or rocklock was seen.

Basically, to a newcomer, Utah doesn't have a ML season. We just have an early modern firearm season.

To you longer-term residents or anyone else in the know - I'd love to understand why there even is a dedicated ML season here? Where i'm from, there's a separate season because you're consciously opting in to having a disadvantage relative to modern firearms (laws required non-sabots, no scopes, and no inlines). That's not the case in Utah, so what's the reason for the season? Or has the technology just surpassed the seasons that were defined 10+ years ago?

Side comment, the number of e-bikes seen was fascinating too (whenever we were on roads past a locked gate). Those e-bikes seem to making closing the gate worthless with regards to access. May as well let people drive in as we were part of the very few that walked.

Posted in Big Game Forum but this may be a better spot, and I can't figure out how to move the thread.


----------



## GuyMontag (7 mo ago)

Not a demonization of this setup, i'm genuinely curious what the perspective is from Utah hunters who have been involved or lived through the technology advancement.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You asked this question up in the Big Game forum where there was a answer to it and I also posted there. So I'm going to close this thread and let the discussion go forward in the Big Game forum.


----------

